# A good day at the range. A few 1911 questions.



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey all

I started shooting in January. It all began with me going to an indoor range and renting a 38 revolver, just to see what shooting a handgun was like. I had way to much fun. I caught the gun bug. A few weeks later I took some personal training with a certified instructor. We used his Glock 17. The next day I bought a Sig 1911-22. I chose a 22 so I could focus on building marksmanship skills with a gun that had no recoil. (The ammo shortage wasn't on my radar at the time, but it sure is now.)

Today I thought it would be fun and educational to compare a 9 and a 45 side-by-side. I had not shot a 9 since the Glock in January, and I had not shot a 45 at all.

So, I borrowed a friends Ruger p85--a full size 9mm with a DA/SA trigger. And I rented a Rock Island Armory (RIA) 1911 in 45 ACP. It was the GI model.

I found the recoil on both guns totally manageable. The 45 had more recoil, but not in a bad way. In fact, I kind of liked it.

I was considerably more accurate with the 1911. I would attribute that to its ergonomics and trigger, rather than the caliber.

The trigger and ergonomics on the P85 were so-so, at least for me. OTOH, 1911s fit my hand just right and the trigger on the RIA was amazing, considering RIA is a low-cost brand and it was an old beater, rental gun. There was another 1911 guy at the range whom I showed the gun to. He dry fired the trigger at my invitation and said it was about 3 lbs. He also thought it was a really good trigger.

I also liked the GI style sights. They are small, but I found that style really easy to work with. I see a 45 in my future.

*A couple questions for you 1911 guys*


RIA seems like a pretty decent entry-level 1911. Yes? 
Is RIA known for light, crisp triggers or does the rental gun sound like it might have been worked on at some point? 
Does anybody like the GI style sites better than the more modern, Novak style? Just wondering. (This gun would be primarily a recreational, range gun. Is "GI style" the right terminology? Link. ) 

Blake


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

1911 is noted for its great trigger, hard to beat.great shooters


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The old GI sights were abominations. The front blade was thin, the rear notch small. Picking up on them when shooting in a hurry was quite difficult.
Thus the larger, bigger-notched modern sight set (not necessarily Novak).

The old way required the front sight to be staked in (kind of like riveting, from inside the slide) using a special tool. It's a gunsmith's job.
Nowadays, the front sight usually fits in a dovetail, just like the rear sight. You can replace 'em on your own.

(Mine are all bigger than GI, but the front ones are all staked. I'm definitely a Luddite.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Is a Luddite something like a hipster? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Luddite is : one who is opposed to especially technological change


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

RIAs seem to be pretty good for the money but I haven't played with one.

Triggers,you only know if you try it.Some come out great,others are nasty,within the same brand,until you get into high dollar ones.

GI was correct,and Steve was right.The original 1911 sights were really smqll and they were enlarged on the A1 but there's still better.I'm still running the original sights on an 80s built Colt and they don't bother me,I just don't have the money to machine a better set in since our economy tanked a few years ago-really screwed my profession.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bigbites said:


> Luddite is : one who is opposed to especially technological change


Well hell then, that makes me one. :smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Bigbites said:


> Luddite is : one who is opposed to especially technological change





paratrooper said:


> Well hell then, that makes me one. :smt1099


 I think most of us oldtimers here knew Steve1911A1 is a Luddite. And you too, JumperMan. :mrgreen:

Now, I claim to be a *Luddite Light*.
Which I define as "being totally opposed to technological change'. "Unless it is free, or entirely paid for by others, especially rich taxpayers or my Ex-Wife". :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...It's "Luddite _Lite_."

(I use an older dictionary, of course.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Excessive and unnecessary technological progression is gonna be the death of us all.

Mark my words............:watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Excessive and unnecessary technological progression is gonna be the death of us all.
> 
> Mark my words............:watching:


How automation is changing the world (21st century skills)


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...It's "Luddite _Lite_."
> 
> (I use an older dictionary, of course.)


Darn, I replied to you a few days ago. But, somehow it disappeared into the ether.

I think that what I tried to say that you were absolutely right with "Lite".
And, that I REALLY shouldn't try to multi-task with alcohol as the "third partner".

But, then, that wouldn't be really any fun, eh ? I gotta work with what I got at age 70. :smt1099


----------

